# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > العنايه بالبشره والشعر >  علاج المسامات الواسعه للبشرة‎

## ابو عوده

مشكلة المسامات الواسعة مشكلة تورق الكثير من الصبايا وخاصة صاحبات البشرة الدهنيه 



ومن أسبابها الاستخدام الخاطئ للبخار عند تنظيفها أو عدم استخدام قابض للبشرة بطريقة جيدة بعد البخار مما ييساعد على توسع المسامات وامتلائها بالاوساخ .... 

والعلاج : 

- عدم الأكثار من استخدام البخار للبشرة ويكفي مرة في الشهر .... 

- غسل البشرة بالماء البارد بعد عمل البخار وبعد سنفرتها و استخدام قابض للبشرة مثال على ذلك الليمون فهو يساعد على شد البشرة وتفتيح لونها .... 

- هناك قناع رائع لتضييق المسامات وينفع لجميع انواع البشرات ... 

وهو عباره عن ( 4 ملاعق طعام ماء + ملعقة صغيره نشاء + ملعقة صغيره ماء ورد ) تخلط المقادير جيداً وتوضع على النار مع التحريك المستمر حتى يسخن قوامه ثم تفرد في طبق حتى تبرد ثم يوضع على الوجه والرقبه حتى يجف ... تقريباً 4/1 ساعه ثم يغسل بالماء العادي وآخيراً بالماء البارد ... 
والنشاء ممتاز لشد البشرة واغلاق المسامات وماء الورد يضفي على البشرة تورد وجميل ان يعمل هذا القناع في النهار إذا كنت مدعوة إلى سهرة لأنه يعطي تورد ويشد البشره ويقفل المسامات مما يجعل شكل المكياج رائع .... 

- عليك بغسل وجهك بالماء البارد بعد التنظيف أو بعد عمل

----------


## ام عوده

يسلمو ابو عوده معلومات كتير قيمه :Icon31:

----------


## شمس الشتاء

يسلموا أبو عوده حلوا

----------


## تهاني الام

ابو عودة متثقف يعني

----------

